# It's Open.



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Catawba ramp is wide open. Today's high winds and warm temperatures did the job. I expect 
Mazurik will be open by Friday if not sooner.


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ya know...there are thousands of guys from dozens of states waiting for the first report....Who will it be?


----------



## gravy 1 (Mar 11, 2013)

We will be there tomorrow morning. THANKS for the report.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

A little too windy to be thinking about fishing tomorrow morning for my liking but Sunday doesn't look too bad for wind or rain.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Right on Jason, no need to rush out there, and ride a bucking bronc, get a wet hind end, and waist the trip. I'm so ready it's pathetic, but now that the ice is on its way out...the weather and water conditions are the next obstacle.

Welcome spring !!!


----------



## nhogan171 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like Sunday for us 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Island
I am ready to rock!


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Here are pic of Catawba from today at 2 PM. 

Capt. Larry Patterson


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I went by Mazuricks around 3 and took this pic. Most of shore ice around east harbor beach was gone but the little bay where Mazurick's is still had ice in it. It was howling out there and there were some waves trying to break up the ice at the entrance. I will continue to check over the next few days.

Just be careful out there guys as , in my opinion, doesn't look real good for the weekend.

FRIDAY...EAST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHWEST AND
INCREASING TO 30 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. RAIN SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS DURING THE DAY. A CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS FRIDAY NIGHT.
WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS.
.SATURDAY...WEST WINDS TO 30 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH AND DIMINISHING
TO 5 TO 15 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. A CHANCE OF RAIN AND SNOW.
WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS. 
.SUNDAY...EAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. WAVES 1 FOOT OR LESS. 
WINDS AND WAVES HIGHER IN AND NEAR THUNDERSTORMS.
WAVE HEIGHTS ARE FOR ICE FREE AREAS.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I am reporting only the launch conditions and not suggesting its all safe out there. This is a very dangerous time of the year to be out there. And especially if your a rookie, be very cautious.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

For sure safety is an issue, especially if you look at the satellite view.
Looks like lots of icebergs floating around, could cause problems.

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/we...sub&image=a1.14091.1823.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Amazing we were walking on that a few weeks ago. Can't wait to get out in the skinny water.


----------



## Just Cruz N (Jun 1, 2013)

PDNaz said:


> For sure safety is an issue, especially if you look at the satellite view.
> Looks like lots of icebergs floating around, could cause problems.
> 
> http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/we...sub&image=a1.14091.1823.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


Yeah.... if you've ever seen first-hand how a small chunk of ice can slice a 'glass hull.... whew!

I know I'm really excited to get in the water but I'll wait IMPATIENTLY for another week or so..... at least until the aluminum boys give some encouraging reports!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

island troller said:


> Catawba ramp is wide open. Today's high winds and warm temperatures did the job. I expect
> Mazurik will be open by Friday if not sooner.


Yep ! No ice anywhere this morning off Catawba ! And Not one truck or boat trailer in the parking lot ? I bet that will change very soon ??


----------



## Capt-Joe (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the pics Larry. I am getting amped up. Still plenty of ice in my Marina but it is finally looking promising.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

ENE wind 20-30 coming, that will blow some ice back in at least what's left of it but then another hard south Friday. Saturday its going to be a mess out there but the ice should just about be gone on the open lake. Next weekend looking good.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Scheduling my first trip for April 13th, depending on the weather of course.


----------



## bigfishn (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't know if it will help at all for you guys on the west end but I was up yesterday afternoon and from cedar point to huron river/ pier the lake was open but there was a lot of ice still floating out there. Huron river is open from what I could see.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

still monster chunks floating around out there though....lets still be careful guys!:B:B


----------



## silent_bob (Dec 16, 2012)

We were able to get out this morning trolled from 9-12:30 on the n. Side of the reefs. We went 8 for 13. All on custom huskies. Skinny sticks didn't catch any. Absolutely a perfect day on the lake flat calm without a ripple on the water.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for report Silent_bob. Got stuck at work today but launching soon.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Love the picture w the boards and ice. Good job


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Sweet!! Cant wait!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

silent_bob said:


> We were able to get out this morning trolled from 9-12:30 on the n. Side of the reefs. We went 8 for 13. All on custom huskies. Skinny sticks didn't catch any. Absolutely a perfect day on the lake flat calm without a ripple on the water.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Nice to see the first non "ice out" report.

Just for comparison sake between the huskys and skinny sticks, what speed and drop lengths were you running.

Very interesting the skinny's didn't pull any.


----------



## Lundking (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow great job.... 

I'm actually shocked that someone was out.. Really didn't think I'd see a report til Sunday night... But hey great work! Can't wait to get up there


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice job on the eyes!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

ha ha I love it !!!! Nice job man excellent !!! 

Thats like some deadliest catch crap there with the ice right by the boards...LOL


----------



## 2382581usmc (Sep 27, 2012)

water levels look good up from last fall


----------



## massey44 (Mar 11, 2012)

fished out by turtle island in the bay and gravel pit area no fish no bits not many marks no ice but was a good day to be out mikes boat ran good


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Waters cold -skinnys float-huskys suspend-it's science?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## silent_bob (Dec 16, 2012)

eyedreamn said:


> Nice to see the first non "ice out" report.
> 
> Just for comparison sake between the huskys and skinny sticks, what speed and drop lengths were you running.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice. There's about 50,000 guys who are jealous of you and I head the list.

How many Skinnys and how many Huskys where you running ??? How was the clarity ? What was the biggest fish ? What was your best color? 

Sorry!!! gotta stop myself!!! 

Anyone looking for a willing participant....pm me. 

Great job guys.

And so it begins....FINALLY !!!!

Fall fishing shut down a month early, so Spring fishing started a month late to make up for it !?!?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Told my brother it would have been a nice day out there. Glad to see confirmation. Nice going!


----------



## silent_bob (Dec 16, 2012)

Jim, we ran half huskies and half skinny sticks. I think we would have done better if we ran all huskies but Dave was committed to catching a fish on the skinny stick. the water was muddy in close but we found clean water towards C can
white based lures like Barbie and pink lemonade was best for us. 

We only had one pig 12lbs. 9 oz pounds the rest were smaller 16-18 inch males which was unusual. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## silent_bob (Dec 16, 2012)

Stedke, my friend Tim is pre-fishing for the lewt next week. He would love to have your experience onboard if you need a ride for next week sometime. Pm if your interested I will give you his contact info.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Did you run the same drop links on lines?


----------



## silent_bob (Dec 16, 2012)

We started with different leads but Towards the end of the we had everything between80-100 back

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry I was driving. Did you think both lures we're getting to about the same depth? An easy way to check that is to set both lures at 95 feet.. Give them a little time to get to depth. Then compare line angle.


----------



## WEISSGUY (Mar 14, 2012)

You guys make me jealous! See you on Saturday at 4:30 if you know what I mean. Gonna try this weekend weather permitting!


----------



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

What are the skinny baits you speak of?


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Nice job out there sure wish work wouldnt always get in the way!!! The new reef runner 300s are also refered to as skinny sticks


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

There are alot of guys getting out.....more than what are reporting. Was just up yesterday afternoon. Didnt see any ice from shore from camp perry to Kelly's.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I hear that Dustin I've been at shop since Sunday morning. Hope to get new props wet this Sunday.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I bet the lake will be very low of boats the next two days. And I am free to go out too.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Sunday Monday we goin- won't have a satellite pic so lookin for that cleaner water after the 7-10s roll thru. Holla ch.79


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Haha i think were all ready to wet some props and NETS!!! Its gettin close for me. Possibly sunday also for me but im sure shes gunna be pretty brown (that will be a understatement im sure)


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Those high dollar customs will be in play no doubt. Pulled many a 10+ in coffee..good luck


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Has anyone fished around Kelly's and Gull shoal in the early spring? Im wondering if the water might be cleaner in that area this weekend?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

ha ha those pics look like something from Deadliest Catch - fishing the ice edge...


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

I will be out Sunday. Anyone want to team up to find the fish/cleaner water send me a PM.

Syclone 
Kem Wilson
614 288-9637


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I will be joining the flotilla Sunday, God willing. I'm prayin for a little swath of cleaner water to appear. 

See ya'll out there. 

I will holler on 79 if I find any.

Al
614-625-2065


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Can't decide on turtle creek or Catawba? I'll be out Sunday regardless !!! Rangerpig on ch 79


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

rangerpig250 said:


> Can't decide on turtle creek or Catawba? I'll be out Sunday regardless !!! Rangerpig on ch 79


Take me! My rig isn't ready!


----------



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

I will be out (WhiteFang) will be out hopefully in Ohio waters. Likely launch out of TC.

Rich
248~217 ~~1716


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

K gonefishin said:


> Take me! My rig isn't ready!


You are always welcome !!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

rangerpig250 said:


> You are always welcome !!


PM on the way


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

We will be out of Catawba on Sunday morning at 7am. Crazy Ranger on channel 79. We will be running reef runner 800's and 300's, DHJ's and Perfect 10's on an 8 rod spread so if they're willing to bite we should be able to dial them in.


----------

